# Lost Internet



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2021)

Monday at noon we lost our internet connection!! It came back at 10Am on Tuesday.

Received an email from our provider and they stated we will get a $10 credit for the inconvenience!!


----------



## Mike (Mar 3, 2021)

That is nice of them Ken, I don't know I would
get any compensation for lost service.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2021)

At that rate, I wish mine would go out 3 or 4 times a month!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 3, 2021)

With all the ongoing issues in Texas, after this major freeze, losing the Internet for a few hours is probably far less of a problem than large numbers of people are experiencing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Mike said:


> That is nice of them Ken, I don't know I would
> get any compensation for lost service.
> 
> Mike.


You have to learn to speak up like we do, Mike.

We go out of our way to complain and have our bill adjusted accordingly, and you should, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> With all the ongoing issues in Texas, after this major freeze, losing the Internet for a few hours is probably far less of a problem than large numbers of people are experiencing.


I lost power for four days so I am well aware of the problems.


Aunt Marg said:


> You have to learn to speak up like we do, Mike.
> 
> We go out of our way to complain and have our bill adjusted accordingly, and you should, too.


I did not put in a complaint, but glad others may have.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 4, 2021)

FYI, the internet and cable up here (i.e, Spectrum for us) have been up and down, slow and just plain flakey for weeks now


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> FYI, the internet and cable up here (i.e, Spectrum for us) have been up and down, slow and just plain flakey for weeks now


I am out in the boonies and receive my signal from broadband..


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 4, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am out in the boonies and receive my signal from broadband..


I think our service is cable broadband, rather than fiber.  This site and others are painfully slow this morning, which could be the result of local problems rather than more general packet losses.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I think our service is cable broadband, rather than fiber.  This site and others are painfully slow this morning, which could be the result of local problems rather than more general packet losses.


Our provider has relay disc's on surrounding water towers..Too far out in the boonies for any cable..
.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 5, 2021)

I am sure my provider would not compensate me. In fact, I remember being on the phone to discuss one of their price increases, (which they do several times a year) and the internet went down during the call.


----------

